# Trying to install murmur



## kissekatt (Nov 4, 2010)

Got the latest version of freebsd FreeBSD. Dont Don't know really what im I'm doin[g] but i I want to learn.

I have installed murmur and mumble from ports.


```
[root@pizza /usr/local/etc/rc.d]# ./murmur status
murmur is running as pid 68498.
```

But when i I look in processlist (ps) there is no 68498.


```
1317  v0  Is+    0:00.01 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv0
 1318  v1  Is+    0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv1
 1319  v2  Is+    0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv2
 1320  v3  Is+    0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv3
 1321  v4  Is+    0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv4
 1322  v5  Is+    0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv5
 1323  v6  Is+    0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv6
 1324  v7  Is+    0:00.00 /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv7
 3080   0- I      3:51.13 ./ts3server_freebsd_x86
 6067   1  I      0:00.02 su root
 6068   1  S      0:00.22 su (bash)
68537   1  R+     0:00.00 ps
```

I have changed some things in my murmur.ini and i I think it should be okay. I'll attach it.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2010)

Have a look in /var/log/messages and see if there are any error messages.


----------



## Nukama (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello kissekatt, 

Does the murmur log in /var/log/murmur/murmur.log complain about something?

Can you find murmurd with the associated PID in [CMD=""]sockstat -4[/CMD] or [CMD=""]top[/CMD]?
Can you connect via mumble?

Does the /usr/local/etc/murmur.ini file in FreeBSD contain ^M at end of each line? Could this be the culprit, if murmur doesn't run)?


----------



## kissekatt (Nov 4, 2010)

Murmur.log 

```
<W>2010-11-04 15:18:08.642 Initializing settings from /usr/local/etc/murmur.ini (basepath /usr/local/etc)
<W>2010-11-04 15:18:08.644 Binding to address 83.253.101.62
<W>2010-11-04 15:18:08.667 ServerDB: Openend SQLite database /var/db/murmur/murmur.sqlite
<W>2010-11-04 15:18:08.687 Murmur 1.2.2 (1.2.2) running on X11: FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE: Booting servers
<W>2010-11-04 15:18:08.718 1 => Server listening on 83.253.101.62:1336
<W>2010-11-04 15:18:08.736 1 => Announcing server via bonjour
```



```
sockstat -4
murmur   murmurd    68880 13 tcp4   83.253.101.62:1336    *:*
murmur   murmurd    68880 14 udp4   83.253.101.62:1336    *:*
```

`sockstat -4` shows the murmur PID but with the top command it doesn't show.

No i I can't connect to the server with mumble client. 

Client says 

```
[15:29:11] Reconnecting.
[15:29:13] Server connection failed: Connection refused.
```

No ^M's in the murmur.ini


----------



## Nukama (Nov 4, 2010)

Both *top* and *sockstat* should list murmurd.

Can you try to execute murmurd in the foreground in verbose mode?
`# [pman]murmurd[/pman] -fg -v`
And try to connect with mumble, mind your changed portnumber.

Are there any firewalls between murmurd and mumble?

My working configuration on my LAN with murmur differs in some way (because my murmurd is run as separate user murmur ->adduser()):

in /etc/passwd

```
murmur:*:1000:1000:Murmur:/nonexistent:/usr/bin/nologin
```
in /etc/group

```
murmur:*:1000:
```
in /usr/local/etc/murmur.ini

```
uname=murmur
port=64738
bandwidth=124800
```
in /etc/rc.conf

```
murmur_enable="YES"
```


----------



## kissekatt (Nov 4, 2010)

I did the what you suggested first. 

[cmd=]# murmurd -fg -v[/cmd]

Server crashed and gave me this error when i I connected with mumble client


```
1 => <1:(-1)> New connection: 83.253.108.133:62394
Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
```

*I have made the other changes too*. Lets Let's try again.


```
1 => Server listening on 0.0.0.0:64738 
1 => Generating new server certificate.
1 => Announcing server via bonjour
1 => Not registering server as public
1 => <1:(-1)> New connection: 83.253.108.133:62457
Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
```

Should the server listen to 0.0.0.0?

Seems that murmur doesn't care about what port i I write in the connect.


----------



## Nukama (Nov 4, 2010)

Mumble has to be connected to the IP-address of the server with the port defined in /usr/local/etc/murmur.ini. Which defaults to 64738, if /usr/local/etc/murmur.ini isn't read.

`# murmurd -ini /usr/local/etc/murmur.ini -fg -v` should specify the ini file and you can connect with mumble to the defined port. 
Mumble opens up a connection with a random port on the client side (62394 and 62457 in your last post), which is shown in the murmurd log.

And let murmurd listen to 0.0.0.0 (tries to bind to all available addresses, doesn't matter for testing).

But I think there is a severe problem. The program crashed, and I've no clue what could cause this.
What's your exact setup. (uname -a, date of ports-checkout, port options, network-setup, etc.)
If your confident with gdb() you could trace that problem.

Otherwise you could try to rebuild murmur with the newest ports-tree, and use the defaults from murmur.ini.sample.
`# portsnap fetch update`
`# cd /usr/ports/audio/murmur; make deinstall; make install`
Maybe that will help.


----------

